# Recommend some Peak District Stopovers



## djfryer (Jun 26, 2017)

So as a birthday treat (for me) my wife and I are hiring a Hymer for a few days next week.  The place we are hiring it from recommended the Peak District and I have a idyllic vision of being able to drive around - stop at a pub for a lunch, go for a pleasant walk/explore somewhere in the village/area and then return to the pub for an evening meal and then 'camp' overnight; visiting a different place each day.  Can anyone recommend any places?


----------



## Rod (Jun 26, 2017)

Car parks in Baslow and Bakewell (agricultural centre) seem to have MH parking in them.

From Baslow you can walk to Chatsworth House and the village has lots of food choices

Bakewell is a tourist town with a busy cattle market on a Monday


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Jun 27, 2017)

Buxton has Motorhome parking in the bus park area next to main car park easy parking and a nice town


----------



## chrismilo (Jun 27, 2017)

Rod said:


> Car parks in Baslow and Bakewell (agricultural centre) seem to have MH parking in them.
> 
> From Baslow you can walk to Chatsworth House and the village has lots of food choices
> 
> Bakewell is a tourist town with a busy cattle market on a Monday



Does one have to tart up to go to Bakewell ?


Great coincidence I was looking at bakewell  as a stop over on my way back from Scotland and Druridge bay meet


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for the tips here. I'm heading up that way today and will be wilding.


----------



## djfryer (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the tips - going to ring round a few pubs to see if anyone else is doing it.  Pub car parks are about as wild as we'd like to go!


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 30, 2017)

djfryer said:


> Thanks everyone for the tips - going to ring round a few pubs to see if anyone else is doing it.  Pub car parks are about as wild as we'd like to go!




Highly recommend the Royal oak at Hurdlow 

Welcome - The Royal Oak - Peak District Country Pub

Nice spot at side of tissington trail great real ales AND fantastic food ...ring first though as it can get booked up .


----------



## Rod (Jun 30, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> Does one have to tart up to go to Bakewell ?
> 
> 
> Great coincidence I was looking at bakewell  as a stop over on my way back from Scotland and Druridge bay meet



There are some tarts in Bakewell but the local dish is a pudding


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Jun 30, 2017)

Rod said:


> Car parks in Baslow and Bakewell (agricultural centre) seem to have MH parking in them.
> 
> From Baslow you can walk to Chatsworth House and the village has lots of food choices
> 
> Bakewell is a tourist town with a busy cattle market on a Monday



The carpark in Baslow is £5.50 for the day and night to 8am. 6pm to 8am was cheap, can't remember exactly. Didn't say anything about no sleeping.

I didn't have any change for the machine so used a britstop up the road instead.


----------



## mossypossy (Jun 30, 2017)

I am off for a week in the Peak District before a jaunt thru Normandy a week later.

The theme is little Switzerlands.

Matlock area and then the Orne Valley, Suisse Normande.

Cheating a bit for the English bit and staying on a cheap campsite. £75 for 6 nights seems a bargain.


----------



## cancunia (Jul 6, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> Highly recommend the Royal oak at Hurdlow
> 
> Welcome - The Royal Oak - Peak District Country Pub
> 
> Nice spot at side of tissington trail great real ales AND fantastic food ...ring first though as it can get booked up .



Just heard back from the Royal Oak, they don't allow overnight  parking / sleeping in the carpark but do have a campsite.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 6, 2019)

cancunia said:


> Just heard back from the Royal Oak, they don't allow overnight  parking / sleeping in the carpark but do have a campsite.



They do not allow motorhomes, campervans no bigger than a volkswagon are allowed so it isn't much use to most members on here,  it is a good place as well


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 6, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> They do not allow motorhomes, campervans no bigger than a volkswagon are allowed so it isn't much use to most members on here,  it is a good place as well



Stayed plenty of times in the transit Jumbo (in the carpark as landlord doesn't like bigger vans down on lower section) ..... Beers good and foods nice too.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 6, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> Stayed plenty of times in the transit Jumbo (in the carpark as landlord doesn't like bigger vans down on lower section) ..... Beers good and foods nice too.


We have stayed there in the Hymer but it was quite a few years ago, I was quoting from the website so it might be worth a call


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 6, 2019)

Nice little CS/CL at the back of the village hall at King Sterndale....

https://earth.app.goo.gl/?apn=com.g...AIam8yuLIyf2_KhA1My4yNDE1LCAtMS44NjE4GAIgASgC

£7 per unit a night water tap and dump point ( the owner isn't bothered about membership ;-)

Loverly limestone Valley to wander along behind too (Deepdale)


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 6, 2019)

There's s member.. Lou. Lou, has a cracking pub.. The Waggon and Horses .She's MH.friendly


----------

